# Frage zu Coldplug

## benjamin200

Mit dem neuen Coldplug wird hotplug aus dem runlevel verbannt. Nur Coldplug wird beim booten gestartet.

Frage:

Wieso wird nach einem Start des Linux Systems - mit angeschlossener Digicam - das Device nicht erkannt. Erst nach manuellen aus- und wieder anstecken wird die Digicam erkannt. 

Muss hotplug zusätzlich im runlevel boot o. default sein?

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> coldplug boot
> 
> hotplug default
> 
> 

 

cheers.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> coldplug boot
> ...

 

eine etwas kurze Antwort. Von wem ist den das Zitat oder sollte es ein Code werden?

Hier ein Auszug von Gentoo Linux Documentation:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want modules loaded for devices that have been plugged in before you boot, use the coldplug package
> 
> 

 

das trifft ja auch mich zu, aber coldplug startet z.B. meine Digicam nicht. Muss manuell ab- und wieder angesteckt werden. Dann greift auch schon hotplug:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You do not need to install hotplug unless you want your modules automatically loaded when you plug devices in. hotplug also handles the automated bringup of network devices and firmware downloading.
> 
> 

 

Verstehe ich das jetzt falsch - ich würde sagen hotplug gehört aus allen runlevel, korrekt?

----------

## smg

Mh ich glaube das stand im UDEV Guide drin, also ich habe damit keine Probleme wenn ich die so in die RCs setze.

cheers.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mh ich glaube das stand im UDEV Guide drin, also ich habe damit keine Probleme wenn ich die so in die RCs setze. 
> 
> 

 

Kannst du mal den Link für das HowTo posten? Würde gern mal drüber lessen.

Probleme sollten nicht auftreten wenn du hotplug in runlevel hast, aber es ist (wohl) nicht nötigt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

Da steht hotplug add boot

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/udev-guide.xml

Da steht, das hotplug optional ist.

Ich habe hotplug und coldplug im boot runlevel.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html
> 
> Da steht hotplug add boot 
> ...

 

ja, aber auf coldplug wird garnicht eingegangen  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/udev-guide.xml
> 
> Da steht, das hotplug optional ist.
> ...

 

Genau. Coldplug sollte die device starten, die schon am BUS hängen und hotplug die, die hinzugefügt werden (im laufenden Betrieb). Dazu muss hotplug nicht in den runlevel. So habe ich das verstanden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn Du beide beim booten startest, was ist daran falsch. Coldplug soll per boot. Hotplug ist egal. Ich habe beide ab boot, da es anfangs kain coldplug gab. Da war hotplug ab boot. Später kam coldplug dazu. Also habe ich es dazugenommen und gut.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Du beide beim booten startest, was ist daran falsch. Coldplug soll per boot. Hotplug ist egal. Ich habe beide ab boot, da es anfangs kain coldplug gab. Da war hotplug ab boot. Später kam coldplug dazu. Also habe ich es dazugenommen und gut.
> 
> 

 

Meine Frage bezog sich nur auf Coldplug. Wahrscheinlich ein coldplug problem.

Bez. Hotplug:

```

# cat /etc/init.d/hotplug

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hotplug/files/hotplug.rc.empty,v 1.3 2005/01/27 18:29:26 wolf31o2 Exp $

#

# nothing here anymore. Please use the coldplug package if you really want to

# load modules for devices that are discovered by your kernel before init runs.

#

# However, please realize that if you have any problems, the developers

# recommend just using the modules.autoload functionality to handle this in a

# much simpler manner.

#

# Comments, flames, and fine beer should be directed at gregkh@gentoo.org

#

depend() {

        need modules

}

start () {

        # just verify that people build their kernel with hotplug support.

        if [ ! -f /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug ] ; then

                eerror "CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel!"

                return 1

        fi

        # This unpacks any firmware tarballs.  Used for LiveCD.

        if [ -e /lib/firmware.tar.bz2 ]

        then

                ebegin "Unpacking hotplug firmware"

                tar xjf /lib/firmware.tar.bz2 -C /lib/firmware

                eend 0

        fi

}

```

Wie du siehst gibt es für hotplug keine Verwendung als boot / default Skript. Kannst es getrost entfernen  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

Ich hab hotplug in garkeinem Level. Geht aber trotzdem.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab hotplug in garkeinem Level. Geht aber trotzdem.
> 
> 

 

aber coldplug

EDIT:

Ich würde diesen Thread gern beenden:

```

# nothing here anymore. Please use the coldplug package if you really want to

# load modules for devices that are discovered by your kernel before init runs. 

```

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## misterjack

ein blick ins gentoo wiki hätte das auch beantwortet: Klick mich

----------

